# BLM Mustang, Our Journey



## mehgan6955 (Dec 17, 2017)

Journal entry #1

So yesterday I went to see the progress of my mare at the TIP trainer facility. Today was my first actual interaction with her. I originally was planning on naming her Jynx but I decided to change her name to Reign and her barn name be Reign of Fire. She's still rather flighty but seems to be settling down but considering she's been out of holding for a week and half I think her progress is going well. The trainer did say that Reign is brave when it comes to objects, i.e pool noodles, platforms, ribbons, etc. But she is afraid of people and it takes her a while to settle down once in the corral with her. 
After getting 2 pocket full of cookies I got into the corral and crouched down and basically just let her look at me from a distance. After a bit of dancing around I held out my hand and she met me half way to check out my fist to see if I had any cookies. I was able to get numerous nose touches so YAY on first touches. After about an hour she allowed me to get close enough to give scratches on her neck. Words cant express how happy and excited I was that she let me do that. After I'd bet was around an hour and half session I turned my back to her to talk with the TIP trainer and I felt the softest little nose and heavy breathing on the back of my arm. Guess who had snuck up behind me to give me a sniff before I left :smile:
Hopefully this is the start of something awesome and we can work through things together.

These are just a few photos my husband got in the start of our session, unfortunately he wasn't there for the neck scratches moment.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice pictures!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

She's very cute! Looking forward to reading of your progress with her.


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

Subbing! and sooo cuteee!!


----------



## mehgan6955 (Dec 17, 2017)

**Oct 3**
I went out today to visit my girl Reign to see her progress and to work with her some. I wasn't able to get out last weekend so it had been 2 weeks since I had saw her last. Oh my word, she is a totally different horse. I was able to walk up to her and have her full attention. She still has some issues with being flighty but nothing like the couple weeks before. My daughter was even able to come into the round pen and give her some neck and face rubs as well as cookies. I was able to lead her around the round pen then the tip trainer offered to have us go outside. So we walked outside and let her graze. I have one word for this girl and she is a SWEET little Cookie Monster. LoL


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

OMG she has the cutest face ever.


----------



## Danneq (Sep 18, 2020)

She's adorable!


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

awwww!


----------



## mehgan6955 (Dec 17, 2017)

Went out tomorrow to check in and work with Reign. She has come such a long way, she's gotten better with allowing you to approach but she still a bit jumpy with fast movements. So far she's picking up all 4 feet, loading in a trailer and leads like a champ. Backing out of the trailer and standing tied is still a work in progress but she's getting there. Near the end of our session I was able to braid one side of her mane and this sweet girl stood there untied and had the option to walk away but didn't:smile :smile:
As of right now the trainer is expecting her to be ready to go by the end of the month.
This session was particularly nice since my husband was willing to work with her as well. He's not the most horse person but Reign was a willing partner.
Based on her build what does she look like she'd excel at?


----------

